#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Alimentação do radwin 2000c

## urglenio

Amigos, adquiri um par de radwin 2000c, porem veio sem fonte. No datasheet fala que ele alimentado entre -20 a -60vdc.
Em minha torre tem uma regua poe ligada a um banco de baterias de 24v, gostaria de saber se posso ligar ele nessa tensão. Ou se tem alguma forma de "transformar" esses 24vdc em -24vdc

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Amigos, adquiri um par de radwin 2000c, porem veio sem fonte. No datasheet fala que ele alimentado entre -20 a -60vdc.
> Em minha torre tem uma regua poe ligada a um banco de baterias de 24v, gostaria de saber se posso ligar ele nessa tensão. Ou se tem alguma forma de "transformar" esses 24vdc em -24vdc


Se os equipamentos estiverem isolados basta você inveter.
Como saber? Teste a continuidade de cada pólo com sua carcaça. Se existir não ligue invertido. Coloque outro banco isolado.

Eu tenho 2 fontes de 48v iguais uma uso invertido outra não. Mas não posso ligar os dois equipamentos na mesma fonte.

----------


## urglenio

Entendi neste caso tenho que por mais duas baterias pra eles e mais outra fonte para carregar

----------


## urglenio

So vou ficar agora com mais uma dúvida, no outro lado enlace nao tem energia da rede e sim placa solar. La eu terei que por outra placa? Ou tem alguma forma de isolar os equipamentos

----------


## eduardomazolini

> So vou ficar agora com mais uma dúvida, no outro lado enlace nao tem energia da rede e sim placa solar. La eu terei que por outra placa? Ou tem alguma forma de isolar os equipamentos


Provavelmente outra placa.

----------


## urglenio

> Provavelmente outra placa.


Eduardo fiz o teste e funcionou, agora se puder me tirar so mais uma dúvida. 
A carcaca ficou energizada com +24v. 
Eu posso aterrar normalmente ainda o aterramento dela em uma aste separada?

----------


## Ebudny

Bom dia amigo, a alimentação desses rádios na empresa tem 1 par, eles alimentam com uma fonte no-break volts - 48, e funciona passando 160 mega aqui.

----------


## urglenio

> Bom dia amigo, a alimentação desses rádios na empresa tem 1 par, eles alimentam com uma fonte no-break volts - 48, e funciona passando 160 mega aqui.


Ebudny e a primeira vez que tenho contato com estes rádios poderia por favor me ajudar? Se tiver um tempo pra tirar algumas duvidas pra mim entre em contato comigo por WhatsApp (84) 99600-0578, desde já agradeço.

----------


## Ebudny

Bom dia, no inicio tentei fazer por conta, mas não tive experiencia suficiente, dia contratei uma consultaria de rádios poderosos que me auxiliam ate hoje.
Segue contato dos caras que fazem pra nossa empresa.
[email protected]
contato@lumitelecom.com.br

Sinto muito não poder ajudar...

----------

